# external filters



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Im seriously considering one of these as the one I currently have is SO loud its giving me a head ache never mind what the poor fish have to put up with!! It came free with the tank and is a interpet pf/4 internal pump. I have tried moving it in to different positions, heights in the tank but it keeps vibrating against the glass I think and thats whats making the buzzing noise (the box claims its almost silent  ) 

So anyways Im googling filters and eheim filters seem to be the best looking ones and I do have about £150 to put towards it. But a little unsure as to what to get. 

Tank specs are 160 litres, 100 x 40 x 50.3 cms. Its a tropical tank and im not overly bothered if the new filter also has a heater combined although if price is good then yes I will consider it. Many thanks xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd look at an Eheim Ecco Pro 300, these are the new and improved models of the original Ecco series which was well noted for the fragile priming handle.

It may seem that a filter advertised as being designed for tanks upto 300 litres is a little overkill, however manufacturers often overestimate their ratings and it is always best to have a filter that is too large than too small; especially so if your tank has a high bioload.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Many thanks. I bought one and it came yesterday and is silent to the point I keep checking it's working  was a bugger to assemble though lol!!! Xx


----------

